# Recent shots



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

My cute little Waglers PV









Peek-a-boo Mamba (South African Green)









Ituri Rhino...getting to breeding age


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

very nice Al.


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Very nice bitis Nasicornis, if its still classified as that. How's that baby one doing that you had on film not that long back???


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice images as usual Al!


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm loving the first shot, quite stunning!


----------



## Jono_187 (Aug 24, 2009)

brilliant photos!!!!


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

The first pic is stunning very nice colours


----------



## Pinwallace (Jul 30, 2009)

beautifull snakes and some good camera work too :2thumb:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Al, just wondering if you have any striking shots? I guess you must really hae your hands full though if you are feeding! Very jealous of your animals!


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

That wagler's is a stunner, beautiful <3


----------



## divvydamo666 (Nov 26, 2009)

fantastic pics :2thumb:


----------



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

Stunning. 

Sums them up fantastically.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Some absolutely spot on images, Al! As always. :2thumb:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

The Wagler's is beautiful!


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

deadly stunning ....:notworthy:


----------

